# 1963 Schwinn Stingray Deluxe



## vastingray

Here is a Dec 63 Deluxe stingray really nice clean bike


----------



## mcmfw2

Gotta love those early limes... Nice find Tom!


----------



## vastingray

Thanks Mark I had it a while I just brought it out and cleaned it up


----------



## stoney

OHHHH MAN. Agree on the early lime. Beautiful bike.  I am envious. Congrats.


----------



## 1966fastbacks

I found something really wrong with that bike. It's wrong that it's not sitting in my livingroom. Very nice. A nice change from the usual campus green, coppertone etc. Lime is such a cheerful color.


----------



## 67Ramshorn

What a killer lime.


----------



## GTs58

Nice 1964 Ray. Hard to believe these J bikes are that mint after all the years. Lime was the killer color IMO.


----------

